# Nitrofurantoin Mono/Mac 100mg Caps (UTI)



## waiting4babee

I had a regular check-up this morning, and I peed in the cup as usual. Well when I was talking to my OB, she said that my urine "looked cloudy" and asked me if I had any pain while urinating. I said I didn't, but she said that based on the way my urine looked, she's worried that I might be getting a UTI. I've had some UTIs in the past, but never during my pregnancy yet. 

So, she gave me a prescription for an antibiotic to start taking today. I thought that was odd, considering that my urine had not been tested yet. But she said it was fine and to start taking it today; she said that infections in the kidneys can be fatal. So I filled the perscription: Nitrofurantoin Mono/Mac 100mg Caps, 2x/day for five days. 

I took my first pill with my lunch. Then, I decided to google it. Apparently it's not recommended for pregnant women who are full term (which should be okay, I'm just under 31 weeks). But then I read this, about all these women losing their babies after taking this antibiotic:
https://pregnancy.ehealthforum.com/he...omments.html#b

I am seriously so scared right now. Should I stop taking this? My OB insists that it won't harm the baby, so I know if I tell her I'm worried that she'll just scoff and tell me not to worry. What about the pill I already took? I'm so scared :nope:


----------



## Ratters1985

Hi just wondered how you got on with this? I'm also taking if now so wondered. Thanks x


----------



## socitycourty

i had a UTI when i was 7 weeks pregnant and used this antibiotic....we are both fine!


----------

